# Post surgery constipation and nausea, what to do



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

I finally had my surgery, it didn't go well. The doctors saw my endometriosis not only on my bladder, but everywhere on my bowel, my ovaries, and kidney. So they decided to stitch me up and sent me home for now. They are going to sent me to another team of specialists to I guess do it again. So is all my IBS and IC symptoms due to endometriosis instead? The citromag didn't work, I didn't get a bowel movement at all before the surgery on tuesday morning. The doctor told me every time they touch my endometrium they bleed, it was bleeding too much they didn't proceed. They sent me home the same day. I had my surgery first thing in the morning around 8am, and I was out of the hospital around 1pm Anyway, the doctor prescribe me some tynenol 3, and some docusate sodium pills since tynenol 3 constipate me. It is Friday now, and I haven't been able to eat or drink much. Everytime I drink a glass of water, I want to puke. I eat anything I want to puke. I have this really yikey mouth since the day I got home! And I haven't have any bowel movement still. What is wrong with me? My mom, as a tradional Chinese mom, made me some congee cooked with dry manderine peel. And then she made me some soup, which are supposed to be good for me. I am not sure if it is what gives me yikey mouth.I donno what to do, everyone is telling me to drink more water and want me to eat. The more frustrated they are the more frustrated and stress out I am. Not that I don't want to eat what my mom prepared for me, but I really don't have the stomach for it. I know I need to drink water to poop, but I just can take the pain of puking or feeling nausea anymore! Anybody here has any experience with post surgery sickness? What can I eat? How can I get a bowel movement without trying to kill myself? I am desperate


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Definitely keep up the stool softener even if you aren't taking the pain pills, that should help keep things so they can move. You may need more than that, but at minimum do that and/or take more osmotics like miralax to keep things wet so when they do move they can move.I don't know how much endometriosis can cause IBS-C symptoms all by itself, but it certainly won't help. It is possible to have more than one thing at a time and they do tend to interact to make things worse than they could otherwise be. Hopefully they'll be able to help with that and it will make things better but I can't be sure that just fixing that will make everything else go away. I wish we could only have one thing at a time, but that isn't the way it works.Have you tried any ginger for the nausea?


----------



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it safe to use enemas at this time? I don't want to pop my stitches, but I heard horror story of things going the other way! Everytime I feel nausea and wants to puke I am scared. If I don't have any bm, I am thinking to go to the drug store and get myself a home kit.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might check with the pharmacist if you can't call the doctor.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

cleung--so sorry to hear your surgery didn't go well. and i sure do know what you mean about tylenol 3 causing constipation. i took one tylenol 3 years ago when i had a broken arm and it constipated me terribly. didn't take any more after that--even when i had more surgeries later--decided that enduring the post-op pain was easier than dealing with the pain of constipation. and yes i know from personal experience that it is so hard to eat and drink when you're feeling so bad but you have to gently force yourself to do that...it's really important. some people have mentioned they found eating kiwi fruit or papaya fruit really helpful for their c. or try eating fruits with sorbitol in them like plums, pears , peaches, apricots, cherries and of course prunes--they keep things moist and the sorbitol in them may help you go--some people say it works for them. also apple sauce and apple or pear juice. and it sounds like your mom's food is helpful too...if you can just get down a little bit at a time..small frequent meals through the day. it could be that some if not all of the nausea is being caused by the anesthesia--that's what they told me after each surgery. and it gradually went away after the first day or two. i have also found that taking docusate sodium pills makes me feel kinda queasy--but maybe that's just me. we all react differently to meds. you definitely do want to take some kind of stool softner or osmotic to keep things soft--maybe try miralax like kathleen suggested if you do think it's the docusate that's making you nauseous.oh and someone once suggested brushing your tongue to help get rid of the yikey mouth taste.good luck. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## onedayatatime (Nov 28, 2008)

the doctor can give you something to stop the nausea after my gallbladder surgery a month ago i had aweful nasea and had to go to the er they gave me a shot and in ten mins it was gone then gave me some pills to take at home they worked.i was told not to take anything except stool softeners,he said if i am not eating and drinking i wont have a bowel movement and after i got rid of the nausea and started eating and drinking i had a movement the next day


----------



## cleung (Feb 14, 2009)

Ginger never works for me, I assumed it was because my mom put gingers in everything she cooked. I finally have BM, it was after two moderate episode. I was in pain for hours. One actually bad enough to sent me to the ER, but then I was waiting in the ER for 10 hours before I see the doctor. Nonetheless, I finally have BM which is a good sign.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear you are feeling so rough (my sister is going in for a laprascopy soon to see where her endometriosis is). Try drinking some hot tea, I swear by this to get your bowels moving. For the nausea try eating something really light and bland. I know it sounds silly but if your stomach is empty it makes you feel sick and sometimes eating can make you feel better. Try something with rice and that is great for a delicate stomach. Also try and have some turmeric capsules if you can find any, thy are great for IBS pain and also for nausea (from the ginger family). Hopefully now you've been to the loo the nausea will start to ease. I know I feel really sick and in pain if I've not been for a few days


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

See if you can get some metaclopramide or cyclizine for sickness. Failing that, domperidone.Try lactulose and senna- that will get it all moving!


----------



## DaveC (Feb 1, 2010)

The better thing that IBSers can use to decompress the colon is Dulcolax.Unfortunaly,it is not for regular use.I mean it is not for every day use.


----------

